# Making your own tools.



## gotogregg (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Dangermouse,
That's awesome, and it looks pretty nice. My dad is a mechanic and he has all sorts of different wrenches and nut drivers that he cut apart and welded on different angles to reach odd places and make his life easy. I am really interested to see other peoples homemade tools.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I needed a long, thin but STRONG scraping blade a while back for a specific job.
Old mis-matched butter knife to the rescue.... Off to the grinder I went!

DM


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

I just built a cabinet hoist. It collapses flat into three pieces and is powered by an electric drill. Can't post a pic of it tho


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Why not? Now I'm curious!

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I wish I had kept it, but I once made a device to magnetize screw drivers. I should build a version 2.0 of it. One that does not go through transformers as fast. Basically it was a marker that I took the ink and end out, and wrapped copper wire around the outside and tapped it well then connected both ends to a DC adapter. Plug it in the wall, put a screw driver in it, wait a bit, and you have a magnetized screw driver! The longer you leave it in, the more effective it was. It would lose it's magnetism over time though. I guess it kinda makes sense, whatever energy that device used was transferred in the form of magnetism into that screw driver so it is limited as per newton's law.

Come to think of it, I blew lot of transformers as a kid.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

mrgins said:


> I just built a cabinet hoist. It collapses flat into three pieces and is powered by an electric drill. Can't post a pic of it tho


it doesn't exist without a picture.............:no:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, it's not much but how about a homemade electron microscope!!!









I said nothing about me making it though


----------

